# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Avatar

## Hard.On

Can not access my settings to change avatar

----------


## Hard.On

Hard.On, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

1.Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
2.If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

----------


## BG

Its the first sign that your about to be banned...........

----------


## *Admin*

yep that is it on the list to be banned! ha

----------


## BG

lol was looking to have some fun but he didnt take the bait...damn it...

----------


## Hard.On

SOoooo... I wont be able to change my avi?
I was suspended for about a year..
I thought it was a suspension

----------


## *Admin*

Honestly you should be able to change your avatar... I didn't see anything to stop you...

----------


## BG

> SOoooo... I wont be able to change my avi?
> I was suspended for about a year..
> I thought it was a suspension


 Have you been good since you been back??

----------


## Hard.On

> Have you been good since you been back??


yes sir

----------

